# Sony's curved sensors may allow for simpler lenses and better images



## xps (Jul 8, 2014)

Found @ dpreview.

Maybe this invention will improve IQ in the edge regions of our Sony pictures

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6229436014/sony-s-curved-sensors-may-allow-for-simpler-lenses-and-better-images


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2014)

To the extent that lenses are available, perhaps. Sony doesn't have a great track record where that is concerned.


----------



## aj1575 (Jul 8, 2014)

Theoretically yes, but in practical use there are some problems. First, for every focal length, a different curved sensor would be needed to take full advantage of its benefits. Second, you probably would need to throw out every piece of glass you bought so far.

On the other hand, sensors are already in a state where there is little need for groundbraking improvements. The tech of a D800 or a alpha7 are are so good, that it is enough for the big majority of photographers. And part of the problems that such a sensor would solve, can also be solved with software (as Sony shows with their crapy kit lenses for the a6000.

Conclusion, nice tech, but my guess is, it won't be a future standard.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2014)

Based on this example and the story in Photo Rumors, I'm not impressed.

http://photorumors.com/2014/07/05/nikkei-published-a-photo-taken-with-sonys-upcoming-curved-sensor/

Note dot-points two and five -- less resolution and very difficult to design a zoom lens for a curved sensor. 

This obsession with Sony is starting to get very old. Starting to rival the religious fervor of the Church of the Apple.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> This obsession with Sony is starting to get very old. Starting to rival the religious fervor of the Church of the Apple.



Sony makes good sensors, Apple makes good _products_. The best engine in the world won't sell well if it's put in a car designed like a Yugo.


----------



## candyman (Jul 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > This obsession with Sony is starting to get very old. Starting to rival the religious fervor of the Church of the Apple.
> ...



Depends how the Yugo is designed ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2014)

Sony has so many lens types already, I'd find it hard to believe that they would add three more lens types.

The curved sensor might find a home in a fixed lens camera, or a cell phone.


----------

